#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Server Side Technologies >  >  What are the pros and cons of Cloud storage vs Dedicated Server Hosting?

## Moon Rider

Hi All  :Smile: 

Im going to talk about the next generation of the server technology.Recently most of the companies are moving to the Cloud technology due to so many reasons.Please share your experiences about the* Dedicated server*(Linux/Windows) and *Cloud storage*(AWS,Azure).Hope this will important to all who is interest in Technology field. 
*

What is the Dedicated server?
*
Dedicated servers mean that a company’s data from all its users is hosted (stored) on company-owned (or leased) physical computers in the same building.

*
What is Cloud storage?*
Cloud hosting is the process of outsourcing an organization's computing and storage resources to a service provider that offers its infrastructure services in a utility model.



Pros of Dedicated Server


*Control of resources

*
Full control of your assets is the primary preferred standpoint of utilizing a dedicated server for your business information. You can tailor it to your prerequisites as you see fit.


*Full security compliance

*
In the event that you have amazingly delicate data that you need to ensure, you can work in stringent security measures and stay away from outsider encroachment. Over the long haul, it can turn into a financially savvy answer for companies that don't depend on uptime to completely work.


*Not dependent on the Internet

*
Since you are not subject to the Internet to get to data, you can simply go to the workplace and begin working.


Cons of Dedicated Server


*Capital expenditures*
It requires capital expense to pay for hardware and infrastructure.


*Requires space*
You will also need to assign space in a room as well as hire IT support.


*Less flexibility*
If your data requirements change, it is not that quick or easy to upgrade CPU / RAM and is also dependent on vendors’ supply and technical support.


Pros of Cloud Storage



*No physical infrastructure*
The essential edge of cloud hosting is that there is no requirement for physical hardware by any means. This implies you don't need to spend cash-flow to purchase physical servers nor are you looked with discovering space for gear. Cloud clients advantage from economies of scale as the cost of acquisition is shared among endorsers.


*Pay only for what you need*
At the point when your information accumulation, storage and security are in the cloud, you pay for the volume of server space that you utilize. This disposes of paying for sit out of gear time which can be utilized by the company for other lucrative exercises.


*Flexibility*
As your needs and prerequisites develop, you have the adaptability to scale up your assets. For instance, you can overhaul RAM or disk space effectively with a couple of snaps. Programming mix is likewise programmed.


*Accessibility*
Openness is likewise a fundamental advantage of utilizing cloud hosting as anybody in your firm can work anyplace, whenever. The capacity to haul out and utilize information in a hurry builds levels of profitability that would not generally be conceivable with a dedicated server.


*Backup and recovery*
It is also easier to store, backup and restore data in the cloud than on a physical device.



Cons of Cloud Storage 



*Data* *breach*
Information in the cloud is defenseless against data breaks since you don't have full control of security. 80% of organizations who were surveyed in the Cloud ponder refered to data security concerns.


*Uptime dependent*
In addition, you are highly dependent on uptime for your activities to run and if there is plenty of downtime, you lose valuable time and potential clients.


*Slow to no technical support*
Technical support can be a long period.
 
Untitled-design-6.png

*What do you think guys? Share your ideas*  :Smile:  :Confused:

----------


## Medusa

It's very useful note for me. Thank you. It's very attractive that the way you present this by colorful.

----------


## Moon Rider

Thank you :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## thiru

Cloud storage is a good choice for small and medium enterprises, who don't need much resources. And it will be a headache for newbies to configure the dedicated servers. Btw good sharing.  :Smile:  Keep sharing.

----------


## Wondergirl

> Hi All 
> 
> Im going to talk about the next generation of the server technology.Recently most of the companies are moving to the Cloud technology due to so many reasons.Please share your experiences about the* Dedicated server*(Linux/Windows) and *Cloud storage*(AWS,Azure).Hope this will important to all who is interest in Technology field. 
> *
> 
> What is the Dedicated server?
> *
> Dedicated servers mean that a company’s data from all its users is hosted (stored) on company-owned (or leased) physical computers in the same building.
> 
> ...



Hi Here ,

Really useful information dedicated server vs could storage hosting and its pros and cons ,

Thank you for sharing !

----------

